# Atmospheric Pressure



## Mel Odious (Feb 29, 2012)

My son at age four. I am proud to say he has practiced relentlessly, gone on to master armpits (including the double six-shooter), and was raucously received at the Eighth Grade Spring Talent Show before the assistant principal escorted him from the stage.


----------

